# campsites in dorset



## bluestreak (Jul 17, 2007)

can anyone recommend one?  i like the sorts that are just farmers fields. google has found plenty but i wonder if anyone can say "oh yes here is cool"


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2007)

Move along to Cornwall imo...


----------



## newbie (Jul 17, 2007)

Burnbake used to be as good as it gets, but it got a bit too popular and now the site is a just a little worn out.

Still, if you avoid bank holiday weekends, you can have not-fires, play in the woods, take a longish walk to the beach, and hunt for the Agglestone.

's good.

http://www.burnbake.com/


----------



## Geri (Jul 18, 2007)

I stayed in one just outside of Swanage, which was quite good - it was on a farm and they had a little farm shop and would cook breakfasts in the morning. I think it was this place but I am not 100% sure as it was about 10 years ago and my memory is a bit hazy:

http://www.tomsfieldcamping.co.uk/

They do expect you to be very quiet at night though, we got asked to turn our music down (and it wasn't very loud or particularly late) and some other campers complained about one of our party snoring  (not me!  )

There's also a few around Weymouth which look quite good although I have not stayed in any of them.

I loathe camping!


----------



## t0bytoo (Jul 19, 2007)

Be curious to know of some campsites around Weymouth (that ain't caravan villages). I go there from time to time for scuab diving and would like to know of cheap places.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh I know a superb one... need to find out the name though, it's lovely & fairly near a very  pub in Worth Matravers called the Square & Compass.
Will find out for you.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> Oh I know a superb one... need to find out the name though, it's lovely & fairly near a very  pub in Worth Matravers called the Square & Compass.
> Will find out for you.



i've been to that pub, it's great


----------



## tastebud (Jul 22, 2007)

The field I was thinking of is Acton Field & it's between Acton & Langton Matravers. Nearest train stn is Wareham & you need to take a bus from the train station to the site.
It's quite a basic, free, primitive type field but that's why we like it I think. All mod cons and that though - nice hot showers, etc.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 22, 2007)

I've stayed at a basic campsite at osmington mills that's near weymouth


----------



## saucisson (Aug 5, 2007)

I stayed at a fantastic campsite last weekend..was good even in the rain...cannington farm (Uplyme) near lyme regis..beautiful field with a disused viaduct going over the top. postcode DT7 3SW. basic but has got a bunkhouse if it gets really wet


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 10, 2007)

it's over the border into somerset but the Mason's Arms in Odcombe is a lovely little pub with a field out the back.

It's a shame it's near Yeovil


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Aug 21, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> The field I was thinking of is Acton Field & it's between Acton & Langton Matravers. Nearest train stn is Wareham & you need to take a bus from the train station to the site.
> It's quite a basic, free, primitive type field but that's why we like it I think. All mod cons and that though - nice hot showers, etc.


cheers for the recommendation, family Elvis spent a couple of nights there just before the Endorse-it festival this year. loved the great views out towards the Isle of Wight; friendly guy who wanders round in the morning collecting rent; sheep trough for doing the washing up in; pitch where you like; little van selling milk/bread etc. lovely

one of the best campsites we've been to. going to do it again next year.


----------

